# Bridge supports



## sampanjohn (Dec 9, 2012)

Good morning

Starting to create the AF layout I would have built in 1953 if I had not been 11 years old.

Question as to how the bridges (750 or 581) are integrated with the 781 trestle set. Specifically what supports the bridge ? It can not sit on top of the trestle or it raises the track too high. What am I missing ?

Thanks

John


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I only have a few of the girder bridges you mentioned. I do have one other Flyer bridge, a different number and I have a couple of Lionel bridges that I really liked design-wise. As to your issue, are you referring to the orange and/or black plastic trestles that step up the height in size? I don't believe these were supposed to integrate with any of the bridges. My recolection was they were to integrate between the space created when two pieces of track are connected, being held in place by the adjacent ties and a track lock on each side. If they were to be used with these bridges, then I am sadly mistaken. Every photo I have seen of the bridges in use, shows them on some other type of support, mostly home-made.

Any thoughts from the other Flyer guys???


----------

